# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم Sagem Boxes تحديثات :  07.05.2012, SagemEG_V20.1 released!

## hassan riach

*07.05.2012, SagemEG_V20.1 released!* *What`s new?**- Added direct unlock for new FW`s:**ZTE**- A36, ERK-KG-MEGACOM-P108A6(S)V1.0.0B04;**- S312, ERT-TJ-MLT-P108A26(G)(S)V1.0.0B05;**- S316, EF-BI-LEO-P108A37FM(S)V1.0.0B02;* *HUAWEI**-HUAWEI G2200CV100R001CAFC52B101SEC;**- G2158, REL_P1.1SD01V01.03;**- G2157, DBG_P1.1KK01V01.06;* *EMPORIA**- V29i, V2X_ULC2_NW_HW3.2_Numnoyx_110902;* *Mi Phone**- Mi-206, 04.17.00:18.26.16:08.07.00:X3C_G1028T:ULC2GL;**- Mi-206e, 04.17.00:18.26.16:08.07.00:X3B_32_TIGO:ULC2G  new version;**- Mi-208, X100V1.1.0B11-GPRS-TIGO-S7-TXD-EFPS-SIM-7751;**- added NCK calculating for some newest HUAWEI phones:**[code calculating take 5-120 minutes (depended how long is NCK queue)]**- G1000_REL_C1.2BJ01V01.04;**- G1101_:ULC2GL;G1101MZE3.P193.I24.36.01;**- G1101_;G1101R003MATS.P01.I27.20.00(G1101MATS.P01.I;* -* (ULC2plus)**- G1101_;G1101R003MATE.P48.I27.20.02(G1101MATE.P48.I;* -* (ULC2plus)**- added  NCK calculator (real time) for:**EMPORIA RL1.**EMPORIA V29i (newest).**EMPORIA V35.**EMPORIA V36.**EMPORIA VF1i.**ZTC SP55 .* *SagDD support continues!*  *Soon nice surprises!*   *SagDD Team*

----------

